
Nerd vs. bro: Geek privilege, idiosyncrasy, and triumphalism - reagle
http://firstmonday.org/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/7879/6629
======
reagle
A complement to my piece on meritocracy:

Abstract: Increasingly, geek culture is criticized as one that is biased; in
particular, geek claims of meritocracy are thought to be naive because they do
not recognize the privilege (i.e., unseen advantages) of extant members. But
some geeks are resistant to this critique. Why? Beyond the natural tendency to
be defensive and the unproductive comparison of personal suffering, there is a
geek-specific reason. Geek identity is informed by the trope of _geek
triumphalism_ : early _insecurity_ is superseded by a sense of _superiority_.
Geeks' intelligence, unconventional enthusiasms (e.g., technology and
fantasy), and idiosyncratic dress contributed to their marginalization,
leading them to believe they would never do the same to others. And these same
characteristics, later in life, become sources of success and pride, leading
them to think they are more open-minded, objective, and beyond bias.

